# Rack & Pinion Removal on 2001 Audi A6 Quattro



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

How do you guys access the two banjo bolts on the high pressure power steering lines on the rack and pinion?

Are you using box wrenches or a ratchet and socket? 

Are you removing all bolts and moving the rack?

Are you removing other part for more access?

The two high pressure lines seem to be in the way. I could not find a DIY for the A6 specifically. I found plenty for the A4 though...


----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

cis8vgti said:


> How do you guys access the two banjo bolts on the high pressure power steering lines on the rack and pinion?
> 
> Are you using box wrenches or a ratchet and socket?
> 
> ...


- I removed the 19mm from inside the car and the 22mm from the driver side wheel well.









^Once you separate the steering column from the rack, pull off that rubber boot for better access to the 19mm banjo bolt.

- Combination wrenches (22mm & 19mm IIRC). I think ratcheting combination wrenches would have saved some effort because you're only be able to get about half turn(if that) at a time.

- The 3 steering rack mounting bolts are the last things you remove before taking the steering rack out. UNFORTUNATELY if your 2001 is like my 2001, there's some sort of heat-shield under the steering rack(that isn't there on some) that blocks access to the 3rd bolt from underneath:
http://i46.tinypic.com/28nkw7.jpg

I had to bend the **** out of the heat-shield from the top best as I could using a metal rod with a bent tip just enough to be able to access it from underneath the car:
http://i49.tinypic.com/6ie72h.jpg
I ain't too good at finessing ****, so if you figure out a less barbaric method to get that third bolt.. make it happen. If you don't have the heat-shield there like I did, even better.

I didn't even attempt to put that bolt back in..**** THAT BOLT!

- I removed the driver side strut assembly since I was doing my control arms at the same time.. that made things a lot easier IMO. If you don't wanna mess with the control arms, pinch bolts etc there's two body plugs from the top(around the brake booster area) that you can remove to access hidden bolts for the struts.

If you decide to take this route, make sure you first unbolt the strut from the lower control arm and maneuver it over the lower control arm while it's still bolted up top. 

That way you won't have to deal with the pinch bolt, removing the control arms & all of that extraness. lol

A4 DIY is pretty much spot on for the A6.
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/misc-40.shtml

I just listed a few specific things from my experience when I swapped my steering rack.

The most difficult parts from my experience: 
- access to the third bolt
- banjo bolts
- bleeding air out of the system

Make sure you get new washers for the banjo bolts.

Good Luck!


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks for the great tip C5! :thumbup:

Once I removed the rubber ring from the steering column, I has able to access the 19M and 22MM banjo bolt. The 19MM came of without a hitch. The 22MM however is a bit more difficult due to space. I am only able to break loose the 22MM banjo bolt with my long 22MM open end wrench. I'm not able to move it around to get another turn. A ratcheting wrench would be ideal. I am going to buy one today. I may be able to get a regular ratchet and socket in there now since the 19MM banjo bolt and hard line is out of the way. 

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

cis8vgti said:


> Thanks for the great tip C5! :thumbup:
> 
> Once I removed the rubber ring from the steering column, I has able to access the 19M and 22MM banjo bolt. The 19MM came of without a hitch. The 22MM however is a bit more difficult due to space. I am only able to break loose the 22MM banjo bolt with my long 22MM open end wrench. I'm not able to move it around to get another turn. A ratcheting wrench would be ideal. I am going to buy one today. I may be able to get a regular ratchet and socket in there now since the 19MM banjo bolt and hard line is out of the way.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted.


 You don't really need to remove the 22mm from inside the car, it's not too difficult to remove from the drivers side wheel well once you separate the tie-rods & remove the plastic access panel surrounding the steering rack boot.


----------

